# Game 67: Heat @ Celtics (3/18/09 7:00pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, March 18th, 2009 | 7:00 pm | TV: ESPN*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Luther Head
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Yakhouba Diawara
Jamaal Magloire
Mark Blount
Dorell Wright​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Celtics play tonight in Chicago while Miami has been in Boston for a couple of days resting. Hope they have one loooong game tonight and dont get into Boston until late. We deserve that after this past weekend.

Rondo is back but we luckily just miss KG and Davis. They're expected to be back for their next game on Friday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday practice notes from Ira*


> --Asked Tuesday if he planned to enjoy a traditional St. Patrick's Day amid the festive Irish atmosphere outside his hotel window, Heat guard Dwyane Wade quipped, "My plan is to stay out of the way."
> 
> --That included bypassing the opportunity to stroll the nearby Freedom Trail, in favor of a midday nap. "I took time to see the sights in my sleep," he said.
> 
> ...


Damn, sucks about DQ. Hope he's able to go tomorrow.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Let's go Heat!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I might be able to catch the entire 1st half of this game. Chalmers will have a good match up in Rondo. Garnett not playing obviously improves our chances of winning this.

The other day i bought me some Heat gear. I'll be wearing my new Heat hat for this game. :biggrin:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> *Tuesday practice notes from Ira*
> 
> Damn, sucks about DQ. Hope he's able to go tomorrow.


"oral surgery"?

did he lose some of his teeth or a nasty cut in his mouth? poor Cookie.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> "oral surgery"?
> 
> did he lose some of his teeth or a nasty cut in his mouth? poor Cookie.


Root canal. Too many skittles.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

myst said:


> Root canal. Too many skittles.


OooO, ive had one of those. not as bad as it sounds. He should be able to go.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

He missed a game for that? I've had a root canal and had a full contact football practice that day. Yeah, the NBA is physical, but not devastating. He must have had something severe wrong if he had to miss multiple games.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Yeah, but apparently it was almost infected or something, I heard it was serious.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He had a tooth extracted. Sounds painful as hell.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Leon Powe bruised his knee in the 1st quarter in tonights game against the Bulls and only played 4 minutes. 

They were short-handed in their front court already. Now they're down to Moore, Perkins and Bill Walker, who's more of a 3.

Also, Devin Harris will very likely miss the game against us on Friday.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Lets go Miami!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

National TV, Wade can really raise his stock here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If Powe cant go tomorrow, then we got to go to JO a lot early on and try to get them in the type of foul trouble we got them in our last game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

With just Perk, Moore and Walker, JO has no excuse. We also need to utilize him and as much as possible. We have a great chance at this one.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We cant let one of them 'Leon Powe' us - we have to stamp our authority down low early and often. Hopefully JO continues his good play, hes played well these last 2 games.

Need to contain Ray Allen, as we didnt last time in the 1st half.

Wanna see a quality matchup between Rondo and Chalmers - 2 similar type guys, shoud be a fiesty matchup.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

The last two games JO has averaged 24/7 and in the last 3 he has averaged 3.3 blocks, hopefully he can keep it up, because Celtics probably wont contain him with their depleted line.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is Powe definitely out? He won the 'Jamaal Crawford Award' last time we played, so it would be a huge advantage if he sat.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i heard Ray Allen hyper extended his shoulder or something in his arm in Boston's last game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> The Celtics injuries are out of control. At every turn, someone is going down. With Kevin Garnett, Glen Davis, Brian Scalabrine and Tony Allen already out, the Celtics may be without Leon Powe, Rajon Rondo or Ray Allen tonight.
> 
> That's 7 players potentially out, with 8 healthy and ready to go. Yikes.
> 
> Powe left early with a bruised knee. Then Rajon turned an ankle. And then Ray's arm got wedged between two guys and hyper-extended it. All of them are at the very least "questionable" for today. And to top it off, Doc's backing off the "KG will return on Friday" declaration.


That must hurt them.

http://www.examiner.com/x-1468-Bost...he-Celtics-injuries-are-officially-ridiculous


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think one of Rajon and Ray (probably Rajon, more likely both) will definitely play, and Powe will at least give it a go. Just a hunch.

Otherwise PP will be feeling like its 2006-07 again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No Leon Powe tonight for Boston


> Celtics forward Leon Powe, who suffered a bruised right knee last night against the Bulls, has not yet arrived at the arena and will not play tonight, according to a team spokesman.


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray Allen will not play tonight either.

But Rondo and Glenn Davis will be playing tonight.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

reminds me when Miami were the defending champs and were hit severely with the injury bug. Except in our case it started happening before the beginning of the season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If Miami wants any chance of home court advantage, then they have to win tonight and take advantage of these injuries.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well I take it back now...

Wade is out tonight with a hip flexer :sigh:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Well I take it back now...
> 
> Wade is out tonight with a hip flexer :sigh:


and this is what happens when you let a team rely heavily on one player. Now what? lol


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade is out tonight


****KKKKKKKKKKKK


There goes the $20 I just bet. On national tv. Kiss an easy win goodbye, hopefully Beasley steps up, and Cook has to play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a jinx by the Herald and Sun-sentinel. On the day they both write stories about Wade wanting to play in all 82 games, Wade is out.

I blame them :azdaja:


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

what the hell?? NO WADE??!!? wqhat happened


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

....no Wade? ****!

I guess no KG/Ray Ray/Powe and Co. helps us, but without Wade, you can't put too much trust in this group.

Hopefully we fight and have a chance to win at the end...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We should take this opportunity to rest Haslem and start Beasley for the offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ChrisRichards said:


> what the hell?? NO WADE??!!? wqhat happened





> Wade, the NBA's leading scorer, had been dealing with the nagging hip injury for several weeks. He had also been playing with a sore left ankle and a thigh bruise in recent days.
> 
> But the team decided to err on the side of caution, with hopes Wade would be able to play in the final two games of the road trip. The Heat plays at New Jersey on Friday and against the Pistons on Sunday.
> 
> ...





> ''I've been resting for the last couple of days, just trying to get my body back right,'' Wade said before the game. ``I feel better. But today might just set me right back. I did therapy in here and different movements. At this time of year, there are certain games more important when you're fighting for a playoff berth.''


Link


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

damn... and just when the HEAT are on ESPN ... 

well, i am glad they are making sure he is healed first. when shaq was here, everytime shaq took a vacation for like 20 games+, wade had to shoulder all the weight and that finally caught him in the *** when he got injured in 07.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Wish I would have known this.. I postponed some things so I could watch this damn game lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

No Wade? This could get ugly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see DQ back. Hope he doesnt play hesitant.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Damn man...this sucks.

Let's go, DQ, we need you tonight!


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

this is actually a blessing in disguise.

if the HEAT get blown out tonight on National TV, then everyone will witness how important Wade is to this team. MVP!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice, JO. We should have started James Jones or Beasley at one of the forward spots... We need the offense.

Ok, time for some Diawara on Paul Pierce.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

come to think of it, Haslem will become less effective without Wade creating for him. we're gonna need beasley to play big minutes.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

if we get blown out by a depleted boston team, i wonder if more people will consider Wade for mvp


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Celtics are not missing their jump shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ChrisRichards said:


> this is actually a blessing in disguise.
> 
> if the HEAT get blown out tonight on National TV, then everyone will witness how important Wade is to this team. MVP!





ChrisRichards said:


> if we get blown out by a depleted boston team, i wonder if more people will consider Wade for mvp


Forget the MVP, I'd rather win.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> Wow, Celtics are missing their jump shots.


Are we watching the same game?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ChrisRichards said:


> if we get blown out by a depleted boston team, i wonder if more people will consider Wade for mvp


you sound like you rather see the team lose and in blow out fashion for the sake of Wade gaining individual accolades.

thats some ****ed up **** man.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

duh i'd rather wade play too, but on the bright side you know, there is a positive if we lose


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> Are we watching the same game?


Sorry about that, I forgot the *not*


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Forget the MVP, I'd rather win.


and again you beat me to the punch...lol


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

haha the commentator just said it

"Looking at this roster without Wade, does it not enhance Dwyane Wade as MVP?"


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

IbizaXL said:


> you sound like you rather see the team lose and in blow out fashion for the sake of Wade gaining individual accolades.
> 
> thats some ****ed up **** man.


what LOL you crazzzzzy mon 

i mean, IF WE LOSE, there is a positive aspect to it.

i dont believe this heat team without wade will beat the celtics tonight, so i am looking to the positives about tonight already.

doesnt mean i am WISHING for us to lose , man you crazzzzy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Time to put Beasley..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ChrisRichards said:


> duh i'd rather wade play too, but on the bright side you know, there is a positive if we lose


sorry, i still fail to see any positives if our team lose. Wade has nothing to prove. everyone knows what he's capable. MVP title means nothing to me if our team isnt successful. but i guess our priorities are different.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I think we're scared Glenn Davis will bull Beasley if we put him in. Also, Haslem has hit a couple jumpers so far, so I see what Spoelstra is seeing leaving Mike on the bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> sorry, i still fail to see any positives if our team lose. Wade has nothing to prove. everyone knows what he's capable. MVP title means nothing to me if our team isnt successful. but i guess our priorities are different.


Exactly.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

we won't win tonight without wade.

it's that simple. so i already know that one good thing is that Wade looks even better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> I think we're scared Glenn Davis will bull Beasley if we put him in. Also, Haslem has hit a couple jumpers so far, so I see what Spoelstra is seeing leaving Mike on the bench.


The difference is that Beasley doesnt need to be set up for his shots.

Wow, this is hard to watch.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

We have to have the most stagnant offense in the league. Everyone just stands around, it's like a joke.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Alright, take back what I said about Haslem; if Paul Pierce is gunning, lets put in Mike right now when we're only down 14 and hand him the offense. Lets see what the young man can do.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Wade3 said:


> Exactly.


exactly? man whatever, you two are acting weird.

we are going to lose tonight, it's that simple.

so why cry about it? at least it makes Wade look even better for MVP case

some of us would like to see the best player in franchise history to succeed. 

i would rather the Heat win tonight, but it's not gonna happen. so there's a 2nd 'victory' i can look at, wade for mvp.

i dont see how you can criticize anyone for that.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

myst said:


> We have to have the most stagnant offense in the league. Everyone just stands around, it's like a joke.


you mean you just figured this out?eace:

ive been calling it since game 1.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gonna be a long game...


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

lol this game is going to be painful


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Smithian said:


> I think we're scared Glenn Davis will bull Beasley if we put him in. Also, Haslem has hit a couple jumpers so far, so I see what Spoelstra is seeing leaving Mike on the bench.


Davis is a total scrub. He couldn't bully the worst defender in the league. Is he going to burn us for a career high of 21?

I can't believe Wade isn't playing and Beasley is still not going to get 30 minutes.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Spo's timeout routine

1) yell at the team to play defense
2) "get the **** out of dwyane's way"
3) has beasley played 24 minutes? is our offense playing poorly? do at least 2 players on the floor have a charges drawn to points scored ratio greater than 1? if the answer to any of these questions is yes, leave beasley on the bench


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow, Head fell down, forced Haslem to come up on Stephon... And look what happens. Have to do better than that Luther.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

The '93 Heat said:


> Davis is a total scrub. He couldn't bully the worst defender in the league. Is he going to burn us for a career high of 21?
> 
> I can't believe Wade isn't playing and Beasley is still not going to get 30 minutes.


Beasley might as well get huge minutes tonight. I agree

let beasley go crazy on offense. give him 20 shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ChrisRichards said:


> exactly? man whatever, you two are acting weird.
> 
> we are going to lose tonight, it's that simple.
> 
> ...


Lebron locked the MVP up weeks ago. One game like this wont change anything.

So all a loss does right now is hurt our playoff standing. We're trying to get the 4th seed, but right now Atlanta is on fire, and Philly is only 1 loss behind us in the loss column. A loss tonight and its all even.

That's why its hard to look for a positive in a loss right now.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dear Gosh, Luther, you have totally failed defensively. Epic fail.

Jamaal Magloire moves slower than Shaq did for us defensively.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Smithian said:


> Wow, Head fell down, forced Haslem to come up on Stephon... And look what happens. Have to do better than that Luther.


Haslem also fell down and gave up a wide open dunk. This whole squad is failing.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Wade3 said:


> Lebron locked the MVP up weeks ago. One game like this wont change anything.
> 
> So all a loss does right now is hurt our playoff standing. We're trying to get the 4th seed, but right now Atlanta is on fire, and Philly is only 1 loss behind us in the loss column. A loss tonight and its all even.


well, what are ya gonna do about it. we are screwed without wade even if it's a depleted boston team

i am glad you have hope, but i just look at reality. this is a loss. so at least WADE, my favorite heat player, will get a stronger case for mvp. nothing wrong about that.

anyway

COME ON SPO

*Give Beasley most of haslem's minutes!!*


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ChrisRichards said:


> exactly? man whatever, you two are acting weird.
> 
> we are going to lose tonight, it's that simple.
> 
> ...


with almost half of the Bosotn's roster injured, it gives us a better chance to win. theres always a chance. Look what Philly did in LA last night.

Wade winning MVP would be a huge bonus. Any fan would want their best player to win it. Its a nice touch to finish the season. so theres no disagreement in that part.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ugh, you know you lack ballhandling when you're getting into your offense 40 feet from the basket. This is brutal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice and1 by Quinny


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Beasley really should have most of the minutes tonight

Rev up the engine, let's see what Beasley's top speed is right now


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

lol...tip in ;/


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Quinny!!!

If JO is resting, can we atleast put Joel in at C for some energy instead of Jamaal? Jamaal is just compounding the lethargy on the court right now.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice pass Beasley.

Why does Eddie House hate us?

Only down 13 at the end of the first... Could be much, much worse right now. I don't want to Jamaal out there another minute.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

i am really curious what spo is thinking tonight, he's used 11 players already


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was an incredible pass by Beasley when you consider that he threw it with his offhand. That was a bullet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

34-21 Celtics after 1

68% shooting for the C's in the 1st. Mostly on Jump shots.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

The '93 Heat said:


> That was an incredible pass by Beasley when you consider that he threw it with his offhand. That was a bullet.


yup...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

We need to use an athletic line-up to try and out hustle the Celtics.

We need to give minutes to Moon, Wright, Cook, Beasley and Head


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Miami needs to be more scrappy on defense. lack of energy.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

BEASLEYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!

the man can score.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go Beasley.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

9 pt. game off two quick Beasley baskets.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Quinn chooses to run the pick and roll with Magloire. Moron.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Can we take out Jamaal? No energy and a crappy missed dunk.. Should have laid that in or passed. Put in JO or Joel for energy alone.

Beasley starting to get revved up.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beas gets by everyone with that first step


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Head for 33333

5pt game

Damn, what an awkward yet quick release he has.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

BOOM! 

**** em up, boys.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

5 point game baby.

Miami finally woke up!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

There we go, that's what I was talking about. HUSTLE


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Amazing what playing your best players does for the game. 5 pt. game now.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

lol, I guess Doc Rivers won't be able to rest Pierce tonight


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Head for 33333
> 
> 5pt game
> 
> Damn, what an awkward yet quick release he has.


lol very awkward. thats the first time i see Head play. when he shot that 3 i thought it was going to end up in the stands.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I guess Daequan just wasn't feeling it out there. We may have this chance in a game if he came back and gave us something(guarding Pierce?).


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

10-2 run. Who saw that comin?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> Amazing what playing your best players does for the game. 5 pt. game now.


for Spoo, its rocket science.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> Amazing what playing your best players does for the game. 5 pt. game now.


Seriously, Quinn has changed this game in our favor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn should not be guarding House.

Beasley again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley again!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Beasley has the hothand. why not run some plays through him?


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

beasssleeeyy


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

As bad as Magloire is, he can teach JO a thing or two about being aggressive.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

myst said:


> As bad as Magloire is, he can teach JO a thing or two about being aggressive.


And rebounding.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley made a good play there getting Chalmers the open shot. It was a little slow but you could see him turn his head, recognize the situation, and drive specifically to draw the double and kick it out. His court awareness is definitely improving.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Lucky long rebound... I'll take it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> As bad as Magloire is, he can teach JO a thing or two about being aggressive.


Forget JO, he's probably not gonna learn much at this stage. But I hope Beasley is taking notes.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We're getting their frontline in foul trouble again.

God, I love JO. It is nice having a real big man again. With Beasley starting next year and Moon at the 3, our frontline won't be half bad after starting this year with Diawara/Marion-Haslem-Anthony.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333

Nice kick out by JO


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

good pass by jermaine to Jones!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another sweet pass by JO to Beasley


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Man, this team is fun to watch when running their offense.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Beasley baby! why does Spoo continue to suppress this guy with his minutes?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

JO & B-Easy have been very impressive this game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Lol Doc's joke. "Second best player out of Marquette..."


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Smithian said:


> Man, this team is fun to watch when running their offense.


when they run textbook basketball offense--yes. when they run Spoo offense--no.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> Lol Doc's joke. "Second best player out of Marquette..."


I got a laugh out of that too lol.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Once we put the subs in and intensity increased, our defense looks very good. Ibiza, we're lucky to have Spoelstra, as much you dislike them. So many teams in this league switch coaches every 3 years and we now have a home grown product who should be around for a good while.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 333333

Heat lead


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

JO is looking 2006 JWill out there with these passes.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

penetrate and dish. shoot open 3. IN!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JO is so awesome


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

:curse: Are you kidding me right now Haslem?! You just stepped out on Rondo on the screen 25 feet from the basket?!

He has 13 three pointers on the year. I'm sure that's in the scouting report.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JO is killing Perkins tonight


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We're going to foul out their whole frontline. Again.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Great take from JO.

Did he jump into a time machine, or something tonight?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jo with the and1

JO has taken these last couple of minutes over with sweet passes and now with that nice and1


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

ChrisRichards said:


> this is actually a blessing in disguise.
> 
> if the HEAT get blown out tonight on National TV, then everyone will witness how important Wade is to this team. MVP!


And if not?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Smithian said:


> Once we put the subs in and intensity increased, our defense looks very good. Ibiza, we're lucky to have Spoelstra, as much you dislike them. So many teams in this league switch coaches every 3 years and we now have a home grown product who should be around for a good while.


i dislike his type of offense. one guy dribbles while the other 4 stand and watch. we need to find an offensive minded coach to compliment Spoo. Look what happened to the Cavs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice charge drawn by UD


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

INTANGIBLES! Making his mark...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jo!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

JO is abusing their bigs.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

TANGIBLES! Making his mark!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

PoetLaureate said:


> JO is so so so so so awesome


Seriously.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Another big time play by JO...our defense has really stepped up


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Who the hell is this #7 guy!?!

Scoring, rebounding AND taking charges!? Damn.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moore with his 4th.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice first half by the Heat. Wasn't looking good early on at all, but they've stormed right back into this. Good for them - it'll build a lot of confidence for the younger guys if they can keep this close and possibly win.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok... Post up JO, Haslem, Beasley, anybody on Bill Walker. We can do some damage there and they have no answers off the bench.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Jermaine Oneal and Mike Beasley are having themselves a nice game so far. great stuff from our big men.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

MARIO! Making his mark...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet and1 by Mario!

Now baby has 4


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dwyane Wa....wait? Mario Chalmers?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

chamlmers answeres Rondo!

Davis and Moore with 4 fouls already.:clap:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JO and Beasley need to foul out their bigs in the second half. Drive every single time.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Marbury has looked awful. We probably dodged a bullet not signing him.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Beasley saved our asses


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Their short-handed front line is in foul trouble again. Gotta keep attacking them.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We need to go Pat Riley circa 90's Heat second half... POUND IT INSIDE! Every time!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Well, what can you say about that first half other than....JO & Beasley!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

54-49 Miami at the half

What a great 2nd quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I cannot believe we are leading this at the half.

Amazing 2nd quarter. Wow.

JO - this is what im talkin about man! MB stepping up (in limited time) - whole team is playing well.

Gotta pound the ball inside and punish them.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

so far so good in this first half. i hope our Miami Heat can take care of business in the 2nd half.

our guys are stepping up. this game is winnable but unfortunately i have to head out and im going to miss the rest of the game. BAH! Its ok, ill be wearing my new Heat hat.eace:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

B-Easy said:


> Well, what can you say about that first half other than....JO & Beasley!


I'm being truthful when I say that Quinn played very well in his minutes. Yeah, he lost House a couple of times on D, but other than that, he was pretty solid.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just like to add that we have 1 turnover at the half...1!

If we shot free throws better we'd be killin it.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

MB30 said:


> Just like to add that we have 1 turnover at the half...1!
> 
> If we shot free throws better we'd be killin it.


And the one turnover was Cook just dropping the ball out of bounds, unforced. Quinn dominating out there.


Funny story, during the Bulls game I was at home watching with my family and I had to spend 5 minutes convincing my mom that Quinn wasn't the ball boy and he is actually a player. She couldn't believe it. :lol:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> I'm being truthful when I say that Quinn played very well in his minutes. Yeah, he lost House a couple of times on D, but other than that, he was pretty solid.


If we're talking PG play without Wade then he's probably more skilled than Chalmers and this game exposed that. Chalmers really needs an off-season to work on his game. He looks so indecisive when he gets to the basket.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I'm hyped for this second half!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Moooooooon for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moon for 33333

another assist for JO


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This starting unit is incredibly inept.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

We're getting lazy on defense...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Mr. Mid-Range, UD with the J.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

JO to UD...great look and great finish.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO is looking like Magic out there :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JO is a better passer than I ever gave him credit for...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Hustle point for Mario on that one.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Intangibles is playing quite well today


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Nice shot from DQ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD draws another charge.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DQ for 2


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I love the grit we're playing with on defense tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moon for 33333


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Great pass from DQ, great screen from UD and a great shot from Moon.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jamario from Mario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

OK Beasley time now...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers has more issues with fouling than Beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally, a foul on their front court. Their 1st this half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good Zone D.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why no Beasley still? 11 minutes and he has 11 points and is +13. JJ is +16...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mark Jackson and Jon Barry need to shut up already about this whole Lebron/Kobe/Wade thing. Its getting annoying.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> Mark Jackson and Jon Barry need to shut up already about this whole Lebron/Kobe/Wade thing. Its getting annoying.


That was really awkward when they were fighting about whether Boston would be a playoff team or not without KG. They got so serious.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ2Jamaal

That's a 1st


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DQ to Big Cat!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, how did Head make that?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wow, Luther with a real lucky bucket lol.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was a big time block by Beasley and great job keeping it inbounds then he draws a foul on the other end.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

76-75 Miami after 3

No Wade to bail us out so hopefully we can keep this lead.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That should have been a charge on Beasley or a blocking foul on Davis. They can't just swallow the whistle on that kind of contact.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> That should have been a charge on Beasley or a blocking foul on Davis. They can't just swallow the whistle on that kind of contact.


Yeah, that's one they usually let go if the shot goes in, but call if it doesnt.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Let's go Heat!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Luckily the Heat has plenty of experience playing without Wade in the first few minutes of the 4th quarter. Spo is a genius this game is in the bag.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet dunk by Beasley


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Why even bother running an offense, just let Beasley go 1 on 1 until they do something about it. None of their bigs can guard him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice D by Jamaal.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Big Cat swats Pierce


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Good job by Head on that Rondo closeout to avoid the contact. We have been burned so many times this year by idiotic fouls in that situation.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its pretty crazy how the Celtics have shot over 50% the entire game, yet since the 1st quarter, Miami has pretty much controlled this game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beaaaaaaasssssssssley again!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Great take by B-Easy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another great drive by Beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Pierce is heating up. Not good.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beasley one more time!

Someone stop Pierce!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley is on fire too though!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley is ABUSING Moore right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moore fouls out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mr Beasley, on fire.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooo Mikki Moore fouls out!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Bull**** call on Jamaal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We have not been able to keep Rondo out of the paint all night.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

B-Easy said:


> Bull**** call on Jamaal.


He already shot the ball, I don't know why that couldn't have been a foul after the shot, count the basket, Celtics ball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Quinny getting abused...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

DQ for 3 said:


> He already shot the ball, I don't know why that couldn't have been a foul after the shot, count the basket, Celtics ball.


Same thought was going through my mind. NBA refs ftw.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Dwight has 20/10/6 at the half!?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

He was not even close to the restricted area, what the hell was that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 2

big shot


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James "Posey" Jones


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario with the sweet and1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO with the J

Mario with 3 nice plays in a row.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JO and Beasley are automatic from mid-range, I love this frontcourt


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lets go Heat!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

what a shot by Beasley!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Beasley is having an awesome game.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Beast!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big shot by Beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jo!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jo!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Pierce is Wade-ing us tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

**** again


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Damnit Spo try something else on D! 


Chalmers!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario gives the Heat the lead back


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Paul Pierce is on ****ing fire.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

double Pierce please!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Is Spo going to adjust or let Pierce beat us? God damn...Cook isn't tall enough to contest that shot, where is Moon or Diawara? I'd even roll the dice with Udonis on him


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice rebound B-Easy

Mario to the line!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wow wow wow wow wow......we got lucky there!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Come on Rio!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cmon Mario...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Celtics win at the buzzer or overtime.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Tied game, timeout Boston.

Big play here...hope we can get the stop. Stop PIERCE!!!!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Perkins is becoming the new Duncan of complaining.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tie game

Sucks that we have to hope for OT now unless someone pulls a Wade here.

I'm tired of OTs.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Basel said:


> Celtics win at the buzzer or overtime.


Mario steals it, 1/2 court shot, jumps on the scorers table and claims the Garden as his house, since Wade already owns our Arena


I have a bad feeling about having NO fouls to give


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow, Pierce almost made that. Overtime!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

My god, I was so scared Pierce was gonna hit that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ot! Again!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice defense there I guess, but he still found his spot for a good look


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OT

Why the **** did we wait so long to double Pierce in that quarter? 

Davis and Perkins have 5 fouls heading into OT


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Good job on D...Cook can't let him get the ball back that easy though


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade3 said:


> OT
> 
> Why the **** did we wait so long to double Pierce in that quarter?
> 
> Davis and Perkins have 5 fouls heading into OT


We gotta keep JO and Beasley in the action, let them attack and get those big guys out ASAP. Keep using the pick & roll with Mario and JO or let Beasley iso and attack.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

If we foul them out this should be an easy win in OT.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Come on Miami !!! :clap:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

He body checked Beasley, no foul?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

House for 3


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my god, I say we ban the B-Easy nickname forever. He can only be called Beast from now on to stop this layup ****


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Cook got fouled on the drive...make the call


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cook is probably the most selfish player in the entire NBA at the moment.

Beasley has to go in strong with two hands for the dunk and get the free throws otherwise he's going to get that weak **** rejected all the time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's probably the game.


The 3pt line does us in again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pierce with the dagger.

Heat in trouble now...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Damn, this sucks.


----------



## coxl (Oct 15, 2008)

not another overtime. i dont have any fingernails left


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Celtics were 2-6 early in the 4th from 3. They've gone 4-4 since.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, that 3 was in and out


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Cook in and out...Good look though

Gotta get some stops


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, some awful breaks in OT. Two or three inside shots roll off and now Cook's 3 goes in and out.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cook just had Beasley with Rondo on him in the post and he jacks up a three. That's probably game.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Missed lay-up, 2 missed dunks, missed open 3...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What in the world is our offense doing right now?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Chalmers and Rondo jawing at each other


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Baby fouls out.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Big Baby fouls out, go to JO or Beasley in the post immediately


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chalmers 333333

Big Baby fouls out!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Fat Baby fouls out...Inside to JO PLEASE


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JO noooo


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

wtf kinda shot was that by JO...wow


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was a poorly executed pick and roll, Chalmers didn't draw the defender enough to give JO some room. He had to make an awkward drive and shot starting 15 feet from the basket.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, down 6 with a minute to go...this is gonna be tough...with Wade this game would be over by now.

Damn shame he couldnt suit up.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

hendrix2430 said:


> wtf kinda shot was that by JO...wow


A stupid and selfish one, but I'm sure he probably thought that if the ball touched Cook's hands he would never see it again.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

need a 3 ball


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Chalmers 333333333333333333 

Let's get a stop!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big 3 by Mario


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Mario for 33333333!!!!!!


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

chalmers!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL what a terrible shot by Chalmers, but he made it Wade style


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We need a ****ing 3 what the hell are you doing?!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Perkins hit the ball. We got screwed again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Clearly hit out by Perkins.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

f that! 

Perkins clearly touched that!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

**** that we beat ourselves...it's a stupid shot don't blame it on the refs saying Perkins didn't hit it out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley has been ice cold in OT. Bummer - if he and JO made these shots we'd be ok.

Chalmers having a nice game offensively.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I can't believe he has played PG 30+ minutes all season long and he still doesn't know when to not force up bad shots.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Another tough break, Cook's been in and out twice. Unfortunate


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

We lose. Damn, if Wade could have just played 10-15 min that would have been a win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, so many shots of ours went in and out in the OT.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

DQ for 3 said:


> **** that we beat ourselves...it's a stupid shot don't blame it on the refs saying Perkins didn't hit it out.


Refs didn't beat us. But they clearly made the wrong call and you can't argue that.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Heat put up a hell of a fight tonight. Beasley was great


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 112-106

Tough, tough loss. 

Took way too long in the 4th to double Pierce. He hit 4 shots in a row before we started doubling.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Poor coaching = Loss

Haven't been to critical on Coach Spo this year, but this one falls on him. Our defensive gameplan was garbage, he didn't make adjustments, and let one guy kill us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bummer...damn shame we lost that. Kudos to the guys for hanging tough without DWade - but too little too late. Really needed Wade's poise down the stretch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We probably need to forget about the 4th spot and now have to focus on keeping the 5th spot.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was the worst game we've played all season. I don't care how close it looks.

The coaching decisions were horrible. The defense was moronic. The offense was indecisive and selfish. We have been blown out many times this year and still this was the worst game of the entire season.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The '93 Heat said:


> That was the worst game we've played all season. I don't care how close it looks.
> 
> The coaching decisions were horrible. The defense was moronic. The offense was indecisive and selfish. We have been blown out many times this year and still this was the worst game of the entire season.


I agree with you like I posted a few minutes above your post...the offense I can understand, we haven't had to play without Wade. He's our go-to guy, and most of those guys weren't used to a changed role. But on the defensive end, obviously missing Wade hurts, but we are more than capable of playing against the team Boston put on the floor and playing much better on that end. It's BS like you said, we SHOULD have won this game. Games like this will catch up to us and we'll be wishing that we stepped it up when we have to face Orlando or Boston in the 1st round.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Before the last segment, Chalmers was a freaking baller tonight.

Did you all see him screaming at Rajon Rondo after that three? Chalmers played balls out tonight. That was a playoff type atmosphere and our young guys stepped up. If you told me we'd make it to OT with Boston(Regardless how bange dup they are)without D-Wade, I'd take it, and so would everyone else here.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Smithian said:


> Before the last segment, Chalmers was a freaking baller tonight.
> 
> Did you all see him screaming at Rajon Rondo after that three? Chalmers played balls out tonight. That was a playoff type atmosphere and our young guys stepped up. If you told me we'd make it to OT with Boston(Regardless how bange dup they are)without D-Wade, I'd take it, and so would everyone else here.


We made Eddie House a catch and shooter. We pressured Rondo and forced him to dribble drive. We put a shorter guy on Pierce, didn't double him, and let him shoot over. Basically, we did the exact opposite of what we should have done.

This game only raised serious concerns with me about Chalmers' decision making and intelligence. Boston was depleted and we should not have been beaten by the players out on that floor. The only reason the game was close was because they were depleted and of course the offense will come easily against Mikki Moore and Davis.

There's no reason to leave Jamario Moon in the game the entire 3rd quarter when he is chucking up bad shots with 21 seconds left and playing terribly on both ends.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Chalmers is a rookie! Seriously, do you guys understand that he's a first player who has started every single game? He played great today but made a few crucial mistakes down the stretch. Wade has had the ball in those situations all year, he's not comfortable in that role and rightfully so. Still he hit some big shots and made some nice passes late in the game.

Beasley was the same. He seemed unstoppable when Mikki Moore was guarding him. He showed his potential today but had some rookie mistakes.

They are both going to be good players but it's going to take some time. I expect both of them to show a ton of improvement next season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant fault the rookies tonight, they played hard and actually led our team. JO was pretty good also. Just needed a closer and we didnt have it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see both the Sixers and Pistons lost as well tonight. But we did miss a chance to gain a game on both.

On to NJ now. Hopefully Wade's able to go. No Devin Harris for the Nets.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> That was the worst game we've played all season. I don't care how close it looks.
> 
> The coaching decisions were horrible. The defense was moronic. The offense was indecisive and selfish. We have been blown out many times this year and still this was the worst game of the entire season.


Not for me. Sure they didn't give much effort on defense. But I was well pleased with the offensive execution, up until OT anyway where they all tried to be D Wade for a day.

But compared to what i've seen the Heat players look like when Wade goes to the bench, I expected to get routed but they stood up to the challenge and battled. i'm proud of this young team for that.

-the coaching has been pretty bad all year, I guess Wade is just deflecting most of the ugliness with his mass skill for the lot of you.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

You guys need to let up on Chalmers. I know he's played almost a full season, but this is his first time not having his big brother next to him handling the ball in tight situations. Its weird for us that this late in the season we're missing Dwyane for the first time. We're not used to it as fans.

On that subject, couldn't Dwyane dress and give the team 15 minutes for breathing room? We would've won this game handily. This was an easy road game to steal, and they blew it away. My guess is he didnt want to lower his scoring average.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

You all need to remember other teams are coached as well and the Celtics have some great defensive coaches. We probably did a lot of things especially offensively the average fan didn't know that the Celtics did. We probably did a lot of things on defense that we on here didn't notice but the Celtics did. They won some coaching matchups, we won some coaching matchups. When it comes down to it, they had better players on the court than us today. All today did was tell me we have a chance to beat these guys, even if it comes down to D-Wade vs. The Big Three and noone else. I guarantee walking off that court Doc Rivers had a much sicker feeling than Spoelstra did.

I had a small smile when that was over. If pushing the defending champions who still had their team captain while we missed our everything doesn't announce to the NBA that we're here and we're ready to bust some skulls, I don't know what will.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We got to figure out what the hell the problem is on D. I thought it was crazy when they said during the broadcast last night that since the all-star break, Miami has been the 2nd highest scoring team in the league, only behind the Suns.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Does that take into account our overtime games though? We've had a fair few of them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mr. Badger said:


> Does that take into account our overtime games though? We've had a fair few of them.


Yes it does take OT into account. There had been 2, not including last nights game.

Miami had averaged 106.6ppg since the all star break. And last night we scored 108 so right around the average.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ira on Mario's game last night

*The point of the matter with Chalmers*


> No, there is nothing good about playing without Dwyane Wade, with the Heat hopeful that its star guard is back on the court Friday against the Nets.
> 
> But Wednesday's overtime loss in Boston did have at least one silver lining.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

19 and 9 is nothing to cry about, especially when you consider nobody could drop a bucket for the Heat in OT


----------

